# Recommendations for part livery in or around Exeter



## PortuguesePony (6 March 2013)

Can anyone recommend a livery yard in/around Exeter that has good facilities (large stables and an arena) with turnout allowed through the winter? Need to move as current yard will not allow outside instructors and the onsite offer of training is, hmmm, limited. 

Also, does anyone know/have experience of Hitts Barton?


----------



## PortuguesePony (7 March 2013)

...Anyone?


----------



## Potato! (9 March 2013)

Not Exeter but there is ball hill stables in okehampton. Lovely yard with great facilities.


----------



## PortuguesePony (11 March 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I will have a look but I think the commute it probably a bit much. 
I have had some other suggestions via PM so I'm going to look into those now too. Thanks everyone


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (4 May 2013)

I had my horses out at Hitts Barton until about 1997. Seems like yesterday, but I appreciate its not really much help!
For what it's worth I think it's still owned by the same guy. 
Do let me know what it's like now if you visit, as I'm now looking again for a part livery space - but thinking closer to exeter would be better. 
Can't believe so many of the old places are gone!


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (4 May 2013)

To be more helpful I viewed Hilltop recently, cheap, but very little grazing.  Also, Newhall equestrian out in broadclyst which was dearer but nice, just too grown up for me with kids and little ponies!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (4 May 2013)

Upton Pyne?


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (4 May 2013)

Couple of yards out towards Chudleigh and the Teign valley too if you'd go out that way? 
Hyperion often seems to get a mention. 
There was a new one opened up around Pennsylvania which had a blogre their breeding etc but... I can't find any evidence of it still going?


----------



## jj1966 (6 May 2013)

Upton Pyne near Crediton,  spent a few months there with my girls a couple of years ago An excellent place to keep your horse. And not too far to commute.  Nice stable with drinkers, horse walker, horse washing facility, and huge all weather surface that has lights.  Lovely people aswell.  A dream yard for any horse owner!
Back off to scotland now to a yard similar to this so cant wait.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

Hi all, I'm from the Nadderwater area of Exeter, but since moved to Norfolk. I used to have my horse at a lovely little DIY yard on Rowhorne road. Owned by a couple called Michael and Sally Pitts-borough. 
Plenty of turnout, smallish sand school but lots and lots of lovely hacking around. 

Its on the Exwick/redhills side of exeter, if that is any good? Its still there but dont know if they still own it.


----------



## Dusty85 (6 May 2013)

And lol to the earlier reference to Hilltop! Thats where I learnt to ride! Does anyone know if Janet still owns it?! (cant remember her surname but think its something beginning with 'P' ?Portbury)


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 May 2013)

Was just trawling the forum, and came upon this thread.

OP are you sorted yet??? Have you found somewhere?


----------



## Rockland Ma Cherie (12 May 2013)

Dusty85 yes!! Still Janet!
My five year old couldn't gt over how tiny she is!
Credit to her, in a tough market she's somehow kept that business going for a very long time!
It is still the same as ever. 

OP any joy?

I've messaged a guy about another place that I'm not sure if its livery or just private.


----------

